# TED: Everything you think you know about addiction is wrong



## Alex (11/7/15)

What really causes addiction — to everything from cocaine to smart-phones? And how can we overcome it? Johann Hari has seen our current methods fail firsthand, as he has watched loved ones struggle to manage their addictions. He started to wonder why we treat addicts the way we do — and if there might be a better way. As he shares in this deeply personal talk, his questions took him around the world, and unearthed some surprising and hopeful ways of thinking about an age-old problem.

source:

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## dekardy (11/7/15)

Very good find, and an interesting valued view on addition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/7/15)

Really insightful, thanks @Alex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

